

Why REST (Representational State Transfer) ? - dnene
http://blog.dhananjaynene.com/2009/06/why-rest/

======
kaitnieks
I actually liked the article because I used to be confused about the fact that
anyone would choose this limited protocol over RPC but I'm starting to get it.

I personally will still stay away from it. I'm sure that if I implemented
RESTful system, eventually I would need some special functionality that would
force me to either emulate RPC over REST (what was the point implementing it
in first place if I do that) or end up with 2 interfaces - one for REST and
other for RPC, making things confusing.

